# can we connect internet using ipad vpn connection?



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

I have ipad 3 and it has only two features wifi and vpn connection to connect to internet. 

I wonder how we can connect to VPN in ipad. 

And is it possible to connect to internet with just VPN and no WIFI?

Shall I need to talk with my ISP?


----------

